# "Oxiclean" man Billy Mays dies at 50



## cupcake_x (Jun 29, 2009)

Billy Mays (the TV pitchman who did the Oxiclean and orange glo commercials and infomercials) died today.. Fire rescue crew pronounced him dead at 7:45 AM this morning.

Death is still unclear.

TV pitchman Billy Mays found dead at Florida home - Yahoo! News


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 29, 2009)

infomercials won't ever be the same...this is sad, there have been so many deaths recently!


----------



## yodagirl (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though his voice annoyed the heck out of me, I still bought everything he presented....RIP Billy


----------



## yodagirl (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_*infomercials won't ever be the same*...this is sad, there have been so many deaths recently! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He was one of a kind


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow, what is up with all of these celebrities dying so young? It's so sad. RIP Billy Mays.


----------



## Little Addict (Jun 29, 2009)

who's going to die tomorrow? so many people leaving this life currently ...


----------



## luvsic (Jun 29, 2009)

I am so sad about this...first MJ and Farrah, and now Billy Mays? For some reason I feel even more sad about the death of Billy Mays than any of the other recent ones...it's just so shocking and surreal. Like snowwhite said, infomercials will never be the same without him 

:'(


----------



## aziajs (Jun 29, 2009)

I heard about this!  WTF!  Is death in the air?  It's all so sad.


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yet again passing at a young age.

"Police said Mays told his wife he didn't feel well when he went to bed Saturday night. Earlier in the day, he said he was hit on the head when his airliner had a rough landing at Tampa Bay's airport."

I wonder if this had anything to do with it.
R.I.P


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 29, 2009)

Damn everyone is dying wtf?


----------



## MissResha (Jun 29, 2009)

man, those billy mays commercials scare the shit outta me. they must record them at some super high ass volume because whenever they come on, they are like 6x's louder.

with that said, nobody is going to sell as greatly as he did. he was truly the best. because his loud ass was effective. i have almost everything he pimped on tv and i love it LOL

RIP Billy!!!!!!!!! (gotta use a lot of exclamation marks for him)


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luhly4* 

 
_Yet again passing at a young age.

"Police said Mays told his wife he didn't feel well when he went to bed Saturday night. Earlier in the day, he said he was hit on the head when his airliner had a rough landing at Tampa Bay's airport."

I wonder if this had anything to do with it.
R.I.P_

 
Yeah, I was wondering if he had an undiagnosed head injury. 

RIP Billy. Too young to go.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 29, 2009)

who is going to advertise Hercules hooks?! Orange Glow?! Kaboom!? who!?!?!? 

No one can do it like billy mays. 


No one! not even the sham wow guy.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_who is going to advertise Hercules hooks?! Orange Glow?! Kaboom!? who!?!?!? 

No one can do it like billy mays. 


No one! not even the sham wow guy._

 
True.  RIP Billy Mays.  Really unsettling how many deaths have taken place lately.

Side note - the sham wow guy kind of creeps me out.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 29, 2009)

this came out of no where. it's sooo sad!

i prefered him to the sham wow guy, he reminds me of what santa claus would look like if he was middle aged.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 29, 2009)

And Billy Mays didn't go around punching prostitutes. 
I'm just sayin'...






 I was so sad when I heard this...it was more upsetting than any of the other deaths recently, because it was so unexpected and random...this sucks. It comes in 3s, right..? Well this is number 5, so who's number 6????


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jun 29, 2009)

No that he's gone, we're left with the Shamwow guy who almost got his tongue bitten off by a prostite...


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 29, 2009)

it is disturbing how many deaths we have had lately


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 29, 2009)

Thousands of people die every day. 

They just aren't famous enough to make the news. 

Just saying.

This death however did surprise me the most.. as he seemed to be healthy, and he didn't do it to himself.


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 29, 2009)

I was so surprised to hear this-so sad! A lot of celebs have been dying lately it seems...


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 29, 2009)

this is so nuts when i first saw this i was in shock!!2 celeb deaths and they were both 50


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Thousands of people die every day. 

They just aren't famous enough to make the news. 

Just saying.

This death however did surprise me the most.. as he seemed to be healthy, and he didn't do it to himself._

 
I was just going to say this


----------



## Willa (Jun 30, 2009)

Can somebody explain me WHY the guy SCRRRRREEAAAAAAMED this much in his infomercials????

I jumped EVERY time


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 30, 2009)

LMAO ^^^ It got your attention though, didn't it? 

HI, BILLY MAYS HERE...

as soon as I heard that...yup...he had my undivided attention. After those commercials I always felt compelled to buy Orange-Glo even though I don't have hardwood floors...

Oh...and it's not necessarily final yet...but it's looking like heart disease... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So sad...
The Associated Press: Medical examiner: Pitchman Mays had heart disease

Fortunately, all is not lost for us Billy Mays commercial fans!!!
Bensalem company pulls Billy Mays spots for a week, soon to debut more | Philadelphia Daily News | 06/29/2009
I thought this was really sweet...


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 30, 2009)

This was really sad to hear.. he seemed like a cool guy from watching that Pitchmen show..

I've been following his son's twitter.. i feel so bad for him  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




twitter.com/youngbillymays


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 30, 2009)

very sad...people are dying so young these days...I wish his family well.


----------

